# another jewelry box 5 drowrs



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

just made this for the craft show I didn't do any more to the box than i will get paid for It is walnut with sprayed lacquer finish 3 coat's I have made 5 so far They sell good


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice chest, Del. What are the overall dimensions? 
Gene


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Very good Del, I really like walnut, I like the way it works and finishes.


----------



## steveo (Sep 10, 2004)

"drowrs", someone has been watching too much of "New Yankee Workshop" !!

ya gotta love it !!


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

pkni said:


> Nice chest, Del. What are the overall dimensions?
> Gene


12" high by 10" wide by 8" deep drowers different size's the wood thickness is 7/8" drowers face's 1/2" thick and drower square is 1/2" bottom for drowers is 1/4" thanks for looking del


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

pkni said:


> Nice chest, Del. What are the overall dimensions?
> Gene


Ya know, this is one of the few places you can tell someone they have a nice chest without getting slapped :jester:

Looking at the top view of your chest (now that sounds wrong), are those dowels or plugs covering up screws?

Good luck at the craft show!

(and I was just pulling your leg, no harm meant)


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Very nice looking chest Del. What method did you use to join the drawer parts together. I do love the look of Walnut for something like this. Pity it is so expensive over here in the UK or I would make most of my projects out of it.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

mailee said:


> Very nice looking chest Del. What method did you use to join the drawer parts together. I do love the look of Walnut for something like this. Pity it is so expensive over here in the UK or I would make most of my projects out of it.


i am building them to sell and not for my self I used a pin nailer to nail on all 4 sides and also on the frount panel Kind of cheep way of doing it But oh well how much can you put into building it It is Better than most box's that use the cheepest wood and stain it For myself i use dovetail's on the 4 corners and rout out 1/4" for the botton of the drawer I do a pro job on my stuff You can't get more $$'s Most people like the idea of solid wood and no stain Sometime's i will stain oak to tone it down I make small box's with a lift up lid and flock the inside and dove tail's on the corners These don't take up much time I make 10 at a time Cutting out the piece's are quick 10 at a time with the same set up Here is a pic of the mahogany I am going to make one out of cherry next Should look good have a happy new yr del


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

*Nice chest*



Noob said:


> Ya know, this is one of the few places you can tell someone they have a nice chest without getting slapped :jester:
> 
> 
> (and I was just pulling your leg, no harm meant)



Now, that's funny!:lol:
I hadn't thought of that when I made the comment. 
I may be an old man, but I can still appreciate a nice chest:jester:
Gene


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Vrey nice work Del.


----------



## sparky1945 (Dec 9, 2009)

Del, Nice chest if you don't mind can you tell me how much you get for them.


----------

